# thick chains



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

I was wondering why people put these huge chains on there dogs. i mean know its so they wont get out. but will a game pitbull always want to fight. it just doesnt seem like the dogs every get to socalize with one another and i was just wondering if yall let your dogs chill with each other supervised or even unsupervised. But there are these dogs that never get off even if they arent DA and that seems a little wierd like the owner i just afraid of what could happen.is that something that all game pitbull breeders do or is just a few i was just wondering.i want to be a breed and thought it would be smart to know.And i absolutley dont mean to make somebody mad.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

A fair size chain should always be used for bulldogs for safety's sake however I have seen a few that were just overkill!! These are dogs not tractors..
My dogs are well behaved together thus far so they do spend time together supervised of course.. If they are DA dogs or not they can't be trusted not to fight..IMO


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

All 6 o my dogs chill together while supervised. Its like controlled da by STRONG LEADERSHIP around here.[just to prove it can be done] but a secure chain ensures safety by keeping them seperated whitch is recommended. if you cant keep them safe then you shouldnt have them, period.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Some dogs just need the thicker chains for stress and durability. All of mine are chained during the cool months, not real thick though. My two girls wanna battle eachother, aside from that pit bulls can figure out how to get out of anything, so I keep them tethered to keep them in the yard. It's important to only tether for a couple hours at a time cause the dogs get bored and start acting out as a result of it. What's your definition of thick though?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

He's probably referring to the cruise liner anchor chains that the dog fighters use. Yunno, something you would see in a ship yard..


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have chain set up for my dogs but I just got the kennels set up so we are using both. My dogs aren't outside when I am not home don't trust people in my area. My friend just had her yorkie stolen and finally found out who the person was and got the dog back. Now I don't let my dogs outside during the night or when I am gone like I use to. 

My chain isn't HUGE like you see alot it is medium sized not to heavy or anything like that. I have the cable thing but my smallest female broke it so then I decided to change up to the chain. My dogs are pretty good with each other Toby the alpha male has to put the other dogs in place sometimes but it isn't an attack it's more like a body slam or something.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

budwinstonblue said:


> I was wondering why people put these huge chains on there dogs. i mean know its so they wont get out. but will a game pitbull always want to fight. it just doesnt seem like the dogs every get to socalize with one another and i was just wondering if yall let your dogs chill with each other supervised or even unsupervised. But there are these dogs that never get off even if they arent DA and that seems a little wierd like the owner i just afraid of what could happen.is that something that all game pitbull breeders do or is just a few i was just wondering.i want to be a breed and thought it would be smart to know.And i absolutley dont mean to make somebody mad.


 The chain alone is not what makes an unsocialized dog. Keeping a dog sheltered in the house/kennel run with little to no attention results in a behaviorally challenged dog as well. Its not the method of containment that constitutes an unsocialized dog;it is(once again) the owner's negligence in caring for the needs of the animal in his/her care.:cop:


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> The chain alone is not what makes an unsocialized dog. Keeping a dog sheltered in the house/kennel run with little to no attention results in a behaviorally challenged dog as well. Its not the method of containment that constitutes an unsocialized dog;it is(once again) the owner's negligence in caring for the needs of the animal in his/her care.:cop:


I totally agree.my friends dad in my neighbor hood had a lab on a huge chain like this till the board people thought it made are neighbor hood look trashy or something so he does the worst thing ever he just let it run loose a dog that has seriously only been of the chain when they go duck hunting. well i was walking with my boxer and little mutt and it attacked other friend till my boxer took off after him a got that settled.so it just goes to show neglect like that can turn any breed.

note: my boxer is not aggresive just really protective of me and friends.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thick chains are ok for dogs who need them but otherwise it is usually people trying to give themselves a tougher image through their dogs which is pretty pathetic if you need to wiegh down your animal with uneccessary chains and wieght to make yourself look tougher. i know chain leashes have like no purpose and is usually just for looks but as of now i use a chain leash cuz onyx chewed through his last two and the chain leash for onyx is more practicle cuz now if he finds it in the house he doesnt want to chew on it.


usually though i do not agree with big chains around your dog especially if its just a chain wrapped around the neck with no collar. i knew this old couple who had an escape artist dog who was NEVER allowed in the house only in the garage when it was cold well i got up close to this dog he wore a chain wrapped around his neck well it dug right into his neck and was a few inches in at the time i was very young and didnt know what to do about it. but apparently the old people thought that was the only way to contain the dog since every other method they tried failed.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i personally dont get down with the 24/7/365 chaining of dogs. i saw 2 of my dogs littermates go from good companion, socialized dogs into basically lunatics once they were on the chain a couple months. one of them is so da, he is onto his 3rd owner, and he once was the sweetheart of the bunch(still likes people tho). and the other thinks he is the commander of all he see's, u cant even let him out now or he WILL bite someone. phoenix is right about the ownership and treatment. how u raise em does have an effect. i use the chain myself, but for only maybe 12-18 hours a week. i have a great dane/lab pup(tater) that keeps him company. tater runs free all day, even in the country/burbs where i live the pit prejudice is just to much for me to let oz get shot simply bc he was in someones yard. we all have 5+ acres in the neighborhood, which is good in that theres room to play, but have u ever tried to fence that much land on ems pay.. not easy.. but getn there. hopefully the chain wont be needed by summers end.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

oh and i also have about a foot of rope w a clip connecting chain to collar, its easier on his neck. just an idea


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've been using tethers until I can get some fence up (including individual runs to separate those who need their personal space). One of my tethers is probably what some folks would consider heavy chain, but believe me, Priest can handle it. I wouldn't trust him on a cable tie-out, and really would rather not have Terra on one, but that's what we're working with right now.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with chains as long as they are used properly. Putting your dog on to big a chain will bow his legs out. Alot of people put their dogs on them to build them up, but do not condition the dog themselves. They believe the chain will be enough of a workout. I have seen dogs left out 24/7 on chains and they become unsocialized and bored. Then the owner wonders why the dog misbehaves when they finally (after months of chaining their dog with no human interaction besides feeding and watering) take them for a walk.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i don't chain my dogs and never will!!! i feel that it creates a different mind set in the dog. i have put nylon leads on them in the house when they are bad but only for a couple of hours. my dogs are house dogs and are crated when we are not home and then its 7 hours or less and for 4 days a week. and never double crate them ( once we are home we stay home ). i think that causes a different mind set also. those are just my thoughts!!


----------



## TONKA (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah, my bitch is a house dog also, i can leave for 10 11 hours at a time and my dog just loves it, all she does is sleep, but when its time to play/exersize she does that too,


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

^Is this guy serious...:stick:



ericschevy said:


> He's probably referring to the cruise liner anchor chains that the dog fighters use. Yunno, something you would see in a ship yard..


Holy Monkey! I never knew they used chain like that...poor babies:snap:


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Sydney said:


> ^Is this guy serious...:stick:
> 
> Holy Monkey! I never knew they used chain like that...poor babies:snap:


I don't know. Because I've seen a lot of bully breeders using extremely huge chains and they are not dog fighters.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

*My tractor couldn't break a chain that big!!!!*
*Aint no Bully or APBT going to break one either..That's ridiculuos!!!!!*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Putting a fat chain on a dog's neck says the same thing as 4" spiked collars. "Look, I'm compensating for something!"

If a gamedog can be contained by a regular-type chain -- and I don't mean like those chintzy ones they sell at Wal-mart, but decent chain -- there's no reason for some of the crap that folks put on their dogs.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

FOSTER said:


> i personally dont get down with the 24/7/365 chaining of dogs. i saw 2 of my dogs littermates go from good companion, socialized dogs into basically lunatics once they were on the chain a couple months. one of them is so da, he is onto his 3rd owner, and he once was the sweetheart of the bunch(still likes people tho). and the other thinks he is the commander of all he see's, u cant even let him out now or he WILL bite someone. phoenix is right about the ownership and treatment. how u raise em does have an effect. i use the chain myself, but for only maybe 12-18 hours a week. i have a great dane/lab pup(tater) that keeps him company. tater runs free all day, even in the country/burbs where i live the pit prejudice is just to much for me to let oz get shot simply bc he was in someones yard. we all have 5+ acres in the neighborhood, which is good in that theres room to play, but have u ever tried to fence that much land on ems pay.. not easy.. but getn there. hopefully the chain wont be needed by summers end.


I do suppose it depends on the dogs. Most stable dogs won't have an issue. They will be just as behaved or misbehaved as when you put them on the chain. The chained dogs I met were all very happy to see me and friendly. Some were DA some were not. Off the chain some were well behaved, others took a bit of time to calm down since they did live most the time on the chain they were a little excited/happy to play around and get attention. Socialization can be a factor of how the dog does do off the chain, because some might be scared if they've never been off, just like if they've lived in the kennel or house their whole lives. Its new to them. They might not walk right on the leash, either pull to run because they have no leash training or others might try to back out of the collar, others are fine to walk. There is a lot of variables to consider.


----------



## Ashelee (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont mind the whole chaining in the yard if nothing else will hold your dog. But when it turns into them bringing the whole chain on the dog while walking them into PetSmart to shop or get groomed, thats just a little rediculous, IMO. (and yes I have seen this numerous times, I am a groomer at petsmart).


----------

